# weird pcmcia wireless network card problem

## eamonn

lsmod shows

```
Module                  Size  Used by

orinoco_cs              6664  0

orinoco                42244  1 orinoco_cs

hermes                  7808  2 orinoco_cs,orinoco

yenta_socket           14528  1

sg                     29836  0

sr_mod                 13024  0

```

yet cardctl ident shows up 

```
Socket 0:

  no product info available

```

i have emerged pcmcia-cs using ~x86 and i have a 2.6.0 kernel emerged using developement-sources

any ideas please?

Eamonn

----------

## UberLord

That shows that no info can be taken from the inserted card if there is one.

If there is no card inserted, then it's correct

----------

## eamonn

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> That shows that no info can be taken from the inserted card if there is one.
> 
> If there is no card inserted, then it's correct

 

so if no info can be taken from it does that mean i do not have the correct module for the card?

----------

## UberLord

 *eamonn wrote:*   

>  *UberLord wrote:*   That shows that no info can be taken from the inserted card if there is one.
> 
> If there is no card inserted, then it's correct 
> 
> so if no info can be taken from it does that mean i do not have the correct module for the card?

 

Or the system hasn't detected a card has been inserted

try

```
cardctl insert
```

This forces the PCMCIA manager to trigger the insert card code incase the kernel didn't detect it (which was the case with a few prior 2.6.0-test kernels)

After that, try again.

If it still reports nothing then either the module is wrong or the card is faulty.

Either way, check the output from dmesg as it should tell you.

----------

## eamonn

i get 

```

ioctl(): Device or resource busy
```

----------

## UberLord

Looks like a kernel / module problem  :Sad: 

----------

## eamonn

what could it be?

----------

## UberLord

Dunno

I'm using the 2.6.0 dev kernel and pcmcia-cs-tools and it's working just fine!

Using a SMC2632W card.

----------

## Epikuros

I have the same problem too. My card is Buffalo WLI-CB-B11.

$ lsmod

Module                    Size    Used by

orinoco_cs              6408   - 

orinoco                   42628 - 

hermes                    7648   - 

yenta_socket          14432  - 

ds                           10496 - 

pcmcia_core            59808 - 

...

$ cardctl status

Socket 0:

3.3V CardBus card

function 0: [ready]

$ cardctl ident

Socket 0:

  no product info available

----------

## UberLord

 *Epikuros wrote:*   

> I have the same problem too. My card is Buffalo WLI-CB-B11.

 

Nearest match in http://www.linux-wlan.org/docs/wlan_adapters.html is Buffalo WLI-CB-B11 which is listed as a Prism/2/2.5/3 device which should work

```

root@uberlaptop everything # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

orinoco_cs              7304  1

orinoco                40972  1 orinoco_cs

hermes                  7680  2 orinoco_cs,orinoco

ds                     11012  3 orinoco_cs

yenta_socket           14336  1

pcmcia_core            60512  3 orinoco_cs,ds,yenta_socket

```

Try re-emerging module-init-tools as an idea

----------

## eamonn

my wireless nic has no branding on it.  but i have driver disk and it contains a file 

```
PCMCIA\INTERSIL-HFA384x/IEEE-2E3A

PCMCIA\Intersil-PRISM_2_5_PCMCIA_ADAPTER-162F

```

so i guess i need prism too

----------

## UberLord

Which is supported by the orinoco driver......

----------

## eamonn

i have installed that driver as a module.  should i try it built in?

----------

## UberLord

No. For some reason the pcmcia scripts don't like them compiled into the kernel - they need to be modules.

Not much help I know, but I'm not sure how to fix your problem   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Epikuros

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nearest match in http://www.linux-wlan.org/docs/wlan_adapters.html is Buffalo WLI-CB-B11 which is listed as a Prism/2/2.5/3 device which should work 

 

Err, a typo? there is no WLI-CB-B11 listed there (and it would make a pretty obvious nearest match too  :Smile:  ). 

I tried with 

$ modprobe prism2_cs

but the results were same as before.

----------

## eamonn

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> No. For some reason the pcmcia scripts don't like them compiled into the kernel - they need to be modules.
> 
> Not much help I know, but I'm not sure how to fix your problem  

 

thnx for trying tho.

----------

## Epikuros

Do I need to have anything wireless stuff at the point I give the command "cardctl ident"?

It may speed up my debugging(if it's at all possible to get the card working) if I don't have to bother with wireless-configuration...

What I have done with kernel 2.6:

-installed pcmcia_core and yenta_socket as modules and modprobed yenta_socket(that draws pcmcia_core in too).

-emerge pcmcia-cs

-/etc/init.d/pcmcia start

-inserted the card

----------

## Epikuros

Oops, I think I should add the orinoco_cs or some other driver also. I'm not sure though.

----------

## Epikuros

NEWS!

It seems as though the problem may be related to the yenta_socket module and could thus be solved by using the older i82365-module, read more here.

Now comes another problem. When I try to modprobe i82365 I get the following message:

```

Error inserting i82365 (/lib/modules/2.6.4-rc1/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/i82365.ko): No such device.

```

When I install it into kernel and command /etc/init.d/pcmcia start, the service automatically tries to modprobe yenta_socket and failing to do that the cardmgr says "no sockets found!". What there is to do?

----------

## Epikuros

Well, I continue my monologue  :Rolling Eyes:  and just hope it is helpful to someone or that somebody could help me... 

 *Epikuros wrote:*   

> 
> 
> When I install it into kernel and command /etc/init.d/pcmcia start, the service automatically tries to modprobe yenta_socket and failing to do that the cardmgr says "no sockets found!". What there is to do?

 

This is of course easily changed in the /etc/conf.d/pcmcia. I just changed the value of the PCIC. The original "no such device"-problem still exists though.

----------

## Epikuros

Finally it was solved... by going to the shop and buying a Belkin F5D6020 ver.2. Now everything works perfectly  :Smile: . Just stay away from that buffalo-card people!

edit: Looks like I hurrayed too early. Better stay away from the belkin card also.

----------

